# Need help with fish and chips



## shell123x (Nov 5, 2010)

I just had a hypo at 3.1 and my blood went up to 7.4. My mum has just come back with a battered sausage and small portion of chips from the chippy? When I've looked up the carbs in the meal on google it says 200g? Surely I can't do 20 units of insulin? Help!!

Shell


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2010)

When we treat ourselves at the chippy as a family I usually have a pieve of fish/S&K pie or whatever and about half a portion of chips.

This weighs in at around 140g CHO (so 200 for a full portion of chips doesn't sound unlikely).

I find I have to split the dose to avoid a hypo after the meal (since all that fat will slow down the absorption of the carbs and splitting is a bit like a pumper's dual-wave where the insulin works over a longer period). My evening ratio is around 1u:10g so I'd go for either 8/6 or 10/4 with the first dose a few minutes before eating and the follow up perhaps 1.5 or 2 hours after. I'd do a bg before the second dose to see how things were going and then again 2 hours-ish after that again.

Usually works fairly well. And once or twice it's been a spike free/perfect fbg marvel. 

Good luck!
M


----------



## shell123x (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi thank you for the reply  I just checked my blood and it's 11.7 so I'm going to do 1 unit because 1 unit brings my levels down by 3.

Shell


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2010)

Always a bit of trial and error before you find what works for you. Keep a note of what you did for next time


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 5, 2010)

shell123x said:


> Surely I can't do 20 units of insulin? Help!!
> 
> Shell



My daughters record is 28 units of Novarapid last Sunday evening


----------



## aymes (Nov 6, 2010)

You might find this thread interesting to look at. One if the food experiments we did on here, interesting to see the different ways people dosed fir fish and chips, and the different results achieved!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6081


----------

